# dreamchi #4 (to my summer exchange)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

shipping this out either thursday or friday along with the other goodies to my special secret exchangiee ^_^

my boyfriend came up with this cute name 
*"Beary Pink"*








mmm comfy with my sock








herro summer exchange. hope yoo like this. "dexter approved"








fun fun!









p.s: it's been a while since i made one. im sorry for those that ordered from me and still haven't received...things have been getting very hectic. my workplace got robbed when i was there a month ago, paranoia set in since they had our house keys, i got sick a couple times, wisdom tooth removal was a pain! okay enough excuses. im back in action.
let me know if you guys are still interested. 
*madison, littlehead, and princess.* i got pink fabrics ready and the owl print u wanted madison. just give me the go and i will start working pronto


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh comfy womfy mummy sits on my dreamchi when we play fetch. Is not sure if I letz my brudda sleeps on it yet as tis mine wib my name it no say bwacken. Teehee 

Dexter I finks u smexy smexy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh comfy womfy mummy sits on my dreamchi when we play fetch. Is not sure if I letz my brudda sleeps on it yet as tis mine wib my name it no say bwacken. Teehee
> 
> Dexter I finks u smexy smexy


lol! i sit on mine sometimes too when im on the comp or i use it as a pillow when im layin on the floor relaxin haha  yes it says daisy not bracken 

thanks daisy! ur so perdi~~ im so sleepies now, time to nap with mommy


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

can i see the material hunni? x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> p.s: it's been a while since i made one. im sorry for those that ordered from me and still haven't received...things have been getting very hectic. my workplace got robbed when i was there a month ago, paranoia set in since they had our house keys, i got sick a couple times, wisdom tooth removal was a pain! okay enough excuses. im back in action....


Oh Dear! I hope you are okay. You've been through a lot in a very short time :shock:

The *Beary* *Pink* pillow is gorgeous. Are you sure Dexter is going to let is go?? LOL!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i love the beary pink dream chi, its beautiful!!! and Dexter looks so comfy on it ( with his sock ). lol. hmmm. Cant wait to see who its for !!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awwww its lovely pidge. Dexter the great quite suits pink!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those pillows are really pretty! You're getting really good at making those! Your summer exchange person/chi is going to be real happy when they open the package and see it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> can i see the material hunni? x


sure thing! will make a seperate post for this


Jerry'sMom said:


> Oh Dear! I hope you are okay. You've been through a lot in a very short time :shock:
> 
> The *Beary* *Pink* pillow is gorgeous. Are you sure Dexter is going to let is go?? LOL!


LOL i know...been through so much...it was crazy...but i survived  "what doesnt kill u makes u stronger" right? ^_^ thanks so much jerrysmom! yes he will let it go since he knows it's going to a very special person ^^



elaina said:


> oh, i love the beary pink dream chi, its beautiful!!! and Dexter looks so comfy on it ( with his sock ). lol. hmmm. Cant wait to see who its for !!!!


thanks elaina! i love these cute patterns haha! yes he wanted to bring his sock with him for the pics lmaoooo. hehe just u wait!



rache said:


> awwww its lovely pidge. Dexter the great quite suits pink!


thanks rache! 
bark bark. rache is pink? mom said pink is light form of red so is okay right?

thanks everyone for the replies! i will be posting up the available patterns right after this reply haha:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Those pillows are really pretty! You're getting really good at making those! Your summer exchange person/chi is going to be real happy when they open the package and see it!


thanks pooky!!! at first it was really hard..and i messed up a whole bunch but practice makes well...almost perfect..not quite haha! unless ur Lori with the vintage bitch carrier bags...now those are perfect eacewink: i really hope they like it!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats looks really comfy!! you have made a great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

JRZL said:


> thats looks really comfy!! you have made a great job!


thanks jrzl! :hello1:


----------

